# despair, death, evilness



## sean de lier

(Sorry for the rather negative terms)

I am specifically looking for the noun forms (not the adjectival forms) of these words.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: nâomidi, marg, badi


----------



## Stéphane89

*French:*

_Despair = (le) Désespoir_
_Death = (la) Mort_
_Evilness = (le) Mal_


----------



## Lopes

Dutch: wanhoop, dood, kwaadheid (?)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* çaresizlik, ölüm ve kötülük.


----------



## Paraguayan

Spanish


Despair,        = Desespero
Death,          = Muerte
and Evilness   = Maldad


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

Despair = *epätoivo*
Death = *kuolema*
Evilness = *pahuus*


----------



## Stiannu

In Italian:

despair = (la) *disperazione*
death = (la) *morte*
evilness (_do you mean "evil"?_) = (il) *male*


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian

_Despair = _*disperare, deznădejde
*_Death = _*moarte
*_Evilness = _*răutate**, maleficitate*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

despair: *desespero*
death: *morte*
evilness: *maldade*

(There are many synonyms for "evilness", but I wouldn't be able to cite them all by heart.)


----------



## dn88

_Polish:_

despair: *rozpacz*
death: *śmierć*
evilness: it's quite hard to find an exact Polish equivalent, I will go for* nikczemność
*


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

despair: *neviltis* 
death: *mirtis*
evilness: *blogybė* (there are more meanings for this word)


----------



## Whodunit

German:

despair: _Verzweiflung_
death: _Tod_
evilness: _Boshaftigkeit_


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:
despair:  malespero
death:  morto
evilness:  malbono, malboneco


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
despair =  絶望 zetsubō
death = 死 shi
evilness =  邪悪 jaaku


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Despair: اليأس
Death: الموت
Evil: الشر

(In English we usually say "evil" and not "evilness.")


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian:

despair: _kétségbeesés_
death: _halál_
evilness: _gonoszság_


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: nâomidi, marg, badi


 
"Badjensi" works for "badi", doesn't it?


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

despair -> *očaj / очај*
death -> *smrt / смрт*
evilness -> *zlo / зло.*


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian Creole:

despair = _*dezespwa*_
death = _*lanmò*_
evilness = (hard to tranlate) _*mal*_


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

despair = (la) *desesperació*
death = (la) *mort*
evilness = (el) *mal*, (la) *maldat*


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

despair = *keputusasaan*
death = *kematian*
evilness = *kejahatan*

They are all a compound of basic words *putus asa* (desperate), *mati* (dead), *jahat* (evil) + the affixes *ke-...-an*.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Despair: *«Απελπισία»* [apelpiˈsi.a] (fem.) --> _hopelessness, despair_ < ByzGr deverbative fem. noun *«ἀπελπισία» apelpisía* (idem) < Classical v. *«ἀπελπίζω» ăpĕlpízō* < compound; Classical prefix and preposition *«ἀπό» ăpó* --> _far away, away from_ (PIE *h₂epo- _from_ cf Skt. अप (apa), _away_, Hitt. āppa- _after_, Lat. ab, Proto-Germanic *ab > Eng. of/off, Dt. af/ave-) + Classical deverbal 3rd declension fem. noun *«ἐλπίς» ĕlpís* (nom. sing.), *«ἐλπίδος» ĕlpídŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _hope_ < Classical deponent v. *«ἔλπομαι» élpŏma̯i* --> _to expect, hope, suppose_ (PIE *u̯elp-i-/*u̯olp-i- _to expect_ cf Lat. voluptās, Proto-Germanic *wiljaną > Ger. wollen, Eng. will, Dt. willen).

Death: *«Θάνατος»* [ˈθanatos] (masc.) < Classical masc. *«θάνατος» tʰắnatŏs* --> _death_ (PIE *d(u)enh₂- _to die_ with possible cognates the Skt. धन्वति (dhanvati), _to cause to run/flow_, प्रधन्वति (pradhanvati), _(s/he) dies_).

Evil: *«Κακία»* [kaˈci.a] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«κακίᾱ» kăkíā* < Classical Gr. nominal *«κακός, -κή, -κόν» kăkós* (masc.), *kăkḗ* (fem.), *kăkón* (neut.) --> _bad, awful, worthless_ (with unclear etymology).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian :

despair = *(su) disispéru*
death = *(sa) morte*
evil (adjective) = * malu* _(m)_* mala *_(f)_
(the) evil = *(su) male*
evilness = *(sa) malignidade*


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

despair - *zoufalství*
death - *smrt*
evilness - *zlo*


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh:

*anobaith *"despair" lit. "un-hope"

*marwolaeth *"death"
There are also the more poetic words *angau* and *tranc*.

*drwg* "evil" (abuse, harm) or *drygioni* "evil" (abstract force)
There's also *y fall* e.g. *nerthoedd y fall* "the forces of evil".


----------



## Testing1234567

Flaminius said:


> *Japanese:*
> despair =  絶望 zetsubō
> death = 死 shi
> evilness =  邪悪 jaaku


I would prefer 死亡 shibō to fit the meter, but that is just my two cents.

Chinese:
despair =  絶望
death = 死亡
evilness =  邪惡

The similarity is due to the fact that the Japanese words listed above are all borrowings from Chinese (the second one 死 _shi_ is slightly disputed).


----------

